
GitHub links new color? - konart
Am I the only one whose eyes are bleeding (almost for real this time) from this new color of all the link on github?
======
fiedzia
I've started tweaking monitor setting, thinking there must be something wrong
with it...

------
ZevEisenberg
They are definitely a bit punchier as of today.

